# Stepped on a nail



## mooman (May 19, 2008)

Not too deep, not too dirty. Decided to forgo a trip to the doc because I had a tetanus shot about 10 years ago and my deductible is kind of steep. It closed up quickly and 7 days later the pain is less.....BUT the area is still swollen. It feels a little warm, but no excess redness. Just hurts when I push on it.

How long do these things take to clear up? At what point do i suck it up and go to the doctor?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

My son did this a few years ago. It bled a lot and the doc said that was a good thing because it flushed the "ickies" out on its on. The doc cleaned it up good and put a bandage on it. Within 3 days it was completely healed, no pain no redness. The doc said the infection would show within a few days if it were going to get infected and to return if we saw redness, fever around the wound or any red streaking from the wound. I think you need to see the doc if it is still hurting and warm to the touch.


----------



## Graham (Jul 24, 2011)

I agree with jamala, and if your tetanus shot was ten years ago, you are due for a booster.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

If I were you, I would get a tetanus immediately!


----------



## alpidarkomama (Jan 22, 2012)

I also would urge you to get in immediately for a tetanus booster. This is nothing to mess around with. Get that foot checked out too. It can get dangerous fairly quickly.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

I stepped on a nail once, got the tetanus shot and all was well. Several YEARS later, a knot formed on the bottom of my foot where I had stuck the nail. Seems that some foreign matter had stayed in my foot and a gristle like knot grew around it. Had to go to the Doc and have it cut out. 
I agree with the others, go get a tetanus shot. Shot is cheaper than an infected foot and the consequences that can cause.
.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Anything can have tetanus on it even if it doesn't look dirty. One lady got it from a rosebush thorn. In addition there are tons of other bacteria you could have picked up that might cause an infection. 

I stay current on tetanus just so I don't have to worry and then I only need to go in if it seems serious or is getting infected.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I agree with everyone here. Your tetanus needs to be updated. Look at it this way - you'll be up to date in case there's another nail.


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

There are those Minute Clinics in the CVS - maybe they carry the tetanus shots?

I know the last time I got one was from an Urgent Care clinic.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I think you should have a doctor look at it, and not just get a shot from a pharmacy. You might need antibiotics. Also, I'm not sure if a regular tetanus shot is going to give you immunity seven days after the fact. For animals, an antitoxin would be in order, I think, instead of a toxoid. So I'm not sure about with humans.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Few years ago I tried to wait out the nail through the foot so I wouldn't have another doctor bill. I made it almost 10 whole hours before the pain started shooting like a barbed knife through the bottom of my foot. Went to the emergency room and they gave me a shot for the pain, tetanus booster and a prescription for a bottle of pain-killers and Cipro. I think it took about 5 days before I was able to walk on it fully again.


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Don't forget your county nurse. Their charge for tetanus shots is nominal; and they'll tell you if it looks normal, if you need to see your doctor, or if you need to get to the emergency room NOW.

I agree with alpidarkomama; tetanus is nothing to mess with.


----------



## davidj (Nov 2, 2005)

Everytime someone in my family steps on a rusty nail, which is usually a few times each summer, we wash out the wound with water and apply lavender oil, which kills the germs naturally. The next day we apply lavender oil followed by honey. Honey promotes healing. We've never had a problem with any infections. Essential oils are very powerful and effective at fighting viral and bacterial infections and promoting healing.


----------



## Peggy (Feb 14, 2010)

why do you need to ask? getting a shot is cheaper than getting teatnus.....


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Your county health department will give you a tetanus shot for a nominal fee, usually around $10, with no income restrictions. The one case of tetanus I've encountered was on a ventilator for a month. You don't want that to happen to you.


----------



## HannaL (Mar 24, 2021)

Fantastic post about tetanus. Apparently getting the tetanus shot after exposure (due to a wound) does not prevent tetanus. The best prevention is wound care, which she goes into in great length. It sounds like yours was infected, but likely not with tetanus. Tetanus Prevention – To Get The Shot or Not 1-22-2020


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I think it could still hurt after 7 days I demo houses and walk on nails all the time .
I don’t get them in my feet .
It depends how deep and how hard you stepped.
I’ve had them pop out the top of my boots arrrrrrrr that hurts .
I Soak the foot after a nail stick .
I would soak it for a hour in epson salt tonight if it’s not better by tomorrow night you should probably make a run to the doctor it’s only time and money.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

It’s been nine years. He either died of tetanus or it healed by now.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

And what popped into my mind was the _Simpsons_ episode with Leonard Nimoy. Toward the end Dr. Nick pops up and says, "Time for a booster" as he jabs a needle into Mr. Burns.

Tetanus boosters are supposed to be given every 10 years. This thread is ready for a booster.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

🤣. O man they got me again


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

HannaL said:


> Fantastic post about tetanus. Apparently getting the tetanus shot after exposure (due to a wound) does not prevent tetanus. The best prevention is wound care, which she goes into in great length. It sounds like yours was infected, but likely not with tetanus. Tetanus Prevention – To Get The Shot or Not 1-22-2020


If a person isn't vaccinated against tetanus, or it's been way more than 10 years, they can give antitoxin, which is basically a form of antibodies, and that will confer temporary protection until the vaccine kicks in.

Plus, the tetanus vaccine is usually combined with diphtheria and pertussis, and protection against those is also important.


----------

